# Pickerington Area



## swhetstone1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Has anyone been fishing at the pickerington pond or buckeye lake? New to columbus will be working in pickerington. Just looking for an eveing fishing hole. Anyone been catching any fish in this area? Thanks for any help.


----------



## dukeconsultinggrp (Jul 7, 2005)

Try Hickory Lakes on Ault Rd (near lakeview jr. high / high school). It is a pay lake ($10 - day / $15 - night) that is worth the price. Huge catfish and bass. 

Good Luck


----------



## ShorePup (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree with Duke. I've got a few nice catfish out of Hickory Lakes not to mention bluegills. Besides Pickerington Ponds is a no fishing allowed park in the metro park system.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Those metro parks are sure a waste of good park space. No shroom picking, berry picking, nut gathering now a no fishing metro park. Sounds like about the only thing a metro park is good for is a gathering place for...well you fill in the blanks!!


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

You might try three creeks. It's not bad for Smallies and I've heard some folks do pretty well for Saugeyes in Alum creek there. It's as close to Pick as yuo can get with some decent fishing.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

ShorePup said:


> I agree with Duke. I've got a few nice catfish out of Hickory Lakes not to mention bluegills. Besides Pickerington Ponds is a no fishing allowed park in the metro park system.


Pickerington Ponds is a no fishing allowed but there is a park off of Lockville by Victory Park that has a pond. If you are coming from downtown Pickerington you turn left going towards the Senior Center and it is back there. I believe the name is Scyamore Park. Not the one with the covered bridge though. The fishing is tough there but fish can be had.


----------



## ShorePup (Apr 4, 2008)

Not all Metro Parks ban fishing. Antrim is a favorite to a lot of folks. I can understand no fihsing allowed but then some places are designated fishing with kids only. I honestly can't see the sense it that.


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

Off of Livingston Ave, near Noe Bixby, theres Big Walnut Park. There is a descent sized pond there that I go to when I cannot not make it to a better spot (I live off of 256 in Pickerington). It's not great, but have caught a few 1.5 pound LM in there. Theres usually not more than 1 other person there fishing and you can walk around most of the pond. Its about 10 minutes away.

Couples downsides however; TONS of turtles. They are everywhere there. TONS of geese. They to are everywhere. I have been skunked there quite a few times this year, but I contribute that mostly to the stained water from earlier in the month. Haven't been there in a few weeks so I don't know if it's cleared up any. I actually may be heading there tomorrow afternoon around noon or so.


----------



## swhetstone1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. It has been helpful. Has anyone been on buckeye lake? Does anyone have a fishing report for this lake? I don't want your hot spot.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I live by the pond in Pickerington by the senior center and I wouldn't waste your time unless you like to catch 4" sunfish.I have tried stoking it but I ALWAYS walk down there and see people hauling out everything they catch,it is pitiful.Last time I went to Hickory Lakes they said they only stayed open until 8 pm which is stupid for catfishing.Best advice is night time at Buckeye with liver for cats or wade little local streams.If you no someone with a farm pond than your in luck.I have found a few descent bass in community housing project ponds.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

There are no fish east of columbus that i know of.


----------



## ShorePup (Apr 4, 2008)

Bassteaser,

Hickory Lakes seems to be trying to recover from a few hard years. They don't stock as often but do stock large amounts. The baitshop is closed but the fishing hours are 24/7. You pay cash at the front but they do drive around and check your windsheild for the tag. One pond is closed but the other 5 are still open. They are trying to revive their business and are offering camping again as well. I suggest you give them another shot. I got skunked the three trips I made last year but I've had fun there this year--catching catfish and bluegill all day long. Other guys were catching bass and of course the occassional carp. Best thing is that it wasn't overly crowded on the weekends like Alum Creek and Buckeye Lake. And its cheaper than some of the other pay lakes around here.


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

Buckeye has some great carp fishing

Well that's if your into carp fishing


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

I fished Blacklick creek last night from the bridge on Tussing to the bridge at the interstate and caught a couple SM and 1 LM. Nothing to brag about but fun. Also two or three rock bass and even 1 sunfish. Again, nothing but a little fun close to home.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Glad to hear Hickory lakes is coming back,I used to love it years ago.I caught my biggest cat there.After Mr Bucilla died it fell apart and I stopped going,I always thought they could make a ton of money with that huge field by turning it into a campground,alot of potential there and there is no good campgrounds anywhere around here.I'll check it out again.Do you know how much it is and do they let you camp right by the ponds?


----------



## ShorePup (Apr 4, 2008)

Bassteaser,

Hickory Lakes number is 614 837 2143. They have a recording that is updated periodically. I usually fish during the day for $10 until sunset. After that, it goes up a little but I'm not sure of the price. Camping fees are in addition to fishing fees. But like I said call the number and everything is fairly clear.

I'll probably be out there this weekend. I love landing a good cat! The last time I was there I ran into a couple guys who remember growing up fishing out there with their dads and they had decided to give it a shot themselves. They also landed some good sized cats.


----------

